# If you're looking for a New 2010 Look 566 w/Ultegra KILLER DEAL.....



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I found one in San Diego (Encinitas) that I am passing on to others, since I found a different bike. The info is in the "LOOK" forum.....$2300 OTD price!! It should retail for $3200 +TAX.

It is NOT mine, just passing on the deal to someone who can score. All of the shop info is in that post. Good luck!

**


----------

